# best way to get ban from ology?



## losieloos (Dec 21, 2012)

Any suggestions? I fucking hate that site.


----------



## g0re (Dec 21, 2012)

Keep posting "Pinnacle Gear Sucks" threads, and "Pinnacle = PIP"......

Im sure they will delete those fast but keep posting and keep asking why they are getting deleted....

Probably won't take too long for a ban.


----------



## DF (Dec 21, 2012)

Call StoneCold a scamming bitch.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 22, 2012)

Do anything right and if it gets in the way of their money making you're gone.  Fuck I had over 5k posts over there with about 3 years time.  I didn't even do anything and zeek must of said something.  Boom I'm gone.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 22, 2012)

Say "uncle z and pinnacle suck"


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 22, 2012)

Great ideas, just take screenshots and post them here


----------



## losieloos (Dec 22, 2012)

I should make a fake order and say put it on zeeks tab


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2012)

copy and paste this into a post.. But make the subject "next cycle" and post under anabolic cycles or wherever 

Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = ScammerPinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer Pinnacle = Scammer


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2012)

losieloos said:


> I should make a fake order and say put it on zeeks tab




nah, stay off the Pinn site.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 22, 2012)

Simple....tell the truth....


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 22, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> nah, stay off the Pinn site.




yea its only a matter of time before ip addresses start getting logged by the feds


----------



## losieloos (Dec 22, 2012)

Just posted lets see how long it takes for them to take it down.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 22, 2012)

Take screenshots of everything!!!


----------



## losieloos (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont know how to do that.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 22, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I didn't even do anything and zeek must of said something.  Boom I'm gone.



Exact same shit happened to me. StoneCold and Zeek running a classic scorched earth.

Personally; I would just stop logging in on that shitty site.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't logged on there in months and sorry losieloos, still not gunna. What did you go with on the thread though?


----------



## DF (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/638844-pinnacle-scammer.html


----------



## JOMO (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha, Im guessing they changed the thread title already?


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 22, 2012)

My guess is be rude and talk as much shit as possible.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha I got banned, they change my post too.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha, easier than I thought.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 22, 2012)

It was there for 16 min. Then they changed it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2012)

Its fun to fuck with ology fags but if I were u instead of getting banned for nothing go recruite some new guys


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I told StoneCold to go **** himself and he was just a fat piece of shit loser behind a keyboard. He didnt ban me for that but then i put powered by * as the title under my name. That got me banned. Then some how the ban got lifted and I got banned again by posting visitor messages on zeeks profile letting him know we had his personal info and he was a crackhead ****. I even put his real name in it. First it got deleted so I posted it again and now I'm banned once again.


----------



## DF (Dec 22, 2012)

You gotta love messing with them a bit.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 22, 2012)

Message
You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


LOL... I defended a private sources Var on my third ever post. This is the result ^^^^^

Vette


----------



## Georgia (Dec 22, 2012)

lol. They are such assholes that they will edit the posts of yours.

I remember when I got banned and everyone asked where I was and STONEFAGCOLD put "I'm still here guys, just been busy" or something but he had changed my pass


----------



## DF (Dec 22, 2012)

Georgia said:


> lol. They are such assholes that they will edit the posts of yours.
> 
> I remember when I got banned and everyone asked where I was and STONEFAGCOLD put "I'm still here guys, just been busy" or something but he had changed my pass



Wow he's a big dick!


----------



## Georgia (Dec 22, 2012)

And know how I got banned? He was reading messages between me and CFM/PFM and I was talking smack about him.

PRIVATE...messages.

Ugly queer.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 22, 2012)

I called pikiki out,


----------



## g0re (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## losieloos (Dec 22, 2012)

I posted more on a few threads haha


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 22, 2012)

Gave me a laugh


----------

